# Tailless whip scorpion care?



## DannyH (Oct 16, 2012)

A friend is giving his to me, but I don't really know how to take care of them. What kind of enclosure should it be kept in, do they need humidity, how much substrate, what do they eat, and do they need anything special to like climb on? Thanks!


----------



## Ambly (Oct 17, 2012)

What species are you getting?  You'll enjoy it either way - they're awesome.  Use some sort of substrate that can maintain some water as to provide humidity.  Use a few vertical pieces of bark, eggcrate, etc (*not* stone, use wood and other soft materials) for hiding, climbing, molting, etc.  Most feed them crickets and roaches.  Other than that, they are easy to take care of.  I use predominantly vertically oriented enclosures.  Enjoy


----------



## Greenjewls (Oct 17, 2012)

I have my P. mexicanus in a gallon jar with 3" of cocofiber/sand mix and a vertical piece of bark.  I leave the jar open because they seem to do better with some air circulation but you have to make sure the substrate doesn't completely dry out. I feed mine small to medium crickets.  Very cool pet!  And can't climb glass, but can climb the silicone seal in the corner of terrariums.  Have fun and post pics!  Here's mine:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ambly (Oct 23, 2012)

VERY good lookin Ambly.  Their colors are really fantastic, particularly soon after molting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

